# Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung



## Bebel (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo Forum

Meine Goldfische und auch die Shubukin jagen sich besonders in den Morgenstunden wie die verrückten. 

Zwei der Shubukin und zwei der Goldfische scheinen dieses Jahr geschlechtsreif zu sein - haben auch im Gegensatz zu den anderen deutlich an Gewicht und Größe zugelegt. Diese werden (abwechselnd) an manchen Tagen wirklich brutal durch den Teich gejagt, so daß die ganze Meute sogar teilweise schon auf der Sandsteinumrandung gelandet ist. 

Dabei hatte sich vor kurzem eines der Männchen schon einmal etwas verletzt - war aber gut verheilt. 

Heute jedoch waren sie schlimmer denn je, sogar die Orfen sind hinterher gejagt - wahrscheinlich um an den Laich zu kommen.

Eines der Goldfischmännchen hat sich dabei die ganze Seite abgeschabt (so wie das aussieht) - dem geht es heute abend nicht wirklich gut. Ich hoffe er erholt sich wieder. 

So - jetzt meine Fragen:

- Wie lange geht die Paarungszeit der Goldfische

- Wie häufig sind die Weibchen Laichbereit

- Lassen die Orfen die Goldfische in Ruhe wenn ich sie mehr füttere oder sind   die so Grenzenlos verfressen (andererseits bin ich dankbar für natürliche Geburtenkontrolle) 

- Verheilen solche Abschabungen (beim Goldfischmännchen) in der Regel von alleine oder hatte er beim letzten Mal nur Glück - kann mann die Heilung unterstützen?


Gruß Bebel


----------



## Bebel (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung*

Hallo Leute

Leider konnte mir wohl noch niemand eine Antwort auf meine Fragen geben.

Ich wäre dankbar wenn Ihr einfach Eure Erfahrungen die Ihr mit Euren Goldfischen gemacht habt mit mir teilen würdet - ich brauche ja keine wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen.

Das Goldfischmännchen sieht immer noch sehr ramponiert aus, scheint an dem Tag jedoch nur sehr erschöpft gewesen zu sein, es schwimmt mit den anderen ganz lebendig durch den Teich, frisst mit Appetit und ist weiterhin an den Mädels interessiert. 

Ich hoffe es setzt sich keine Infektion auf die Abschürfungen.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung*

Hi.

Klick mal auf Kurzzeitsalzbad.... das sollte dem flotten Goldimann wieder fit machen.

Zu den Fragen sonst:
1.: kommt drauf an.... vor allem auf die Wassertemp., geht teilweise bis in den Herbst hinein.
2.:  vermutlich zu oft 
3.: Nicht füttern..... 
4.:jepp - siehe Hinweis oben zum Kurzzeitsalzbad....

Lies mal ein wenig quer durch Forum. Die meisten Fragen waren schon mehrfach vorhanden. Daher bleiben dann (leider) die Antworten oftmals aus.


----------



## strassenfest (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung*

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Portal und habe auch schon ein Problem zu vermelden. Seit einigen Tagen jagen sich die Goldfische im Teich, nehme an, dass sie sich paaren. Dabei hatten sie es aber auf einen bestimmten __ Goldfisch abgesehen und diesen heute regelrecht entschuppt und die Schwanzflosse abgebissen. Habe das arme Tier herausgefischt und mittels Nelkenöl in den Fischhimmel geschickt. Ist das normal, dass die Goldfische derart agressiv sind oder gibt es eine andere Ursache? Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## VolkerN (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung*

Hallo *oehm* Strassenfest ?  ...hast du auch einen richtigen Namen ? 

Erstmal herzlich

:Willkommen2

...schade um das Tier. 

Meine Fische jagen grad auch heftig durch den Teich und dabei kommts auch immer wieder mal zu Verletzungen. Das Goldies, __ Shubunkin und Sarasas ziemlich heftig zur Sache gehen ist ganz normal, aber ein Fisch mit "abgebissener"  Schwanzflosse und total entschuppt ...kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das vom Fischeln kommt. 

Hast du ein Foto von dem Fisch ?


----------



## strassenfest (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung*

Hallo Volker,

danke für die schnelle Reaktion. Ich bin die MarieJosé aus der Schweiz. Anbei die Bilder von dem armen Tier.....


----------



## Moonlight (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung*

Hallo MarieJosè,

herzlich Willkommen 

Die kaputte Schwanzflosse wäre wieder nachgewachsen ...
Ich hatte mal einen Oranda, der hatte sich auch beide Seiten bis aufs Fleisch abgeschuppert. Ein Paar Tage Koi Care drauf und es heilte. Und der Oranda hat noch viele Jahre gelebt ... bis er Opfer einer Katze wurde 

Also mit bischen Pflege und Medis wäre der Goldi sicher wieder geworden.

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung*

Letztes Jahr hat sich einer unsrer Goldis auch  schwer ,,entschuppt" und hatte ne grossflächige wunde Stelle... ich hab das allerdings erst mal beobachtet, weil er sich recht normal benahm und gefressen hat, die Stelle hab ich im Auge behalten, es hat sich allerdings nichts Pilziges etc. gezeigt....  nun hat er zwar ne Narbe an der STelle ist aber wieder fit und hat dieses Jahr wieder kräftig mitgemischt... ich hätte ich sonst rausgenommen und bis zur Heilung seperat gehalten und gefüttert ( so mit 1-2 Kumpels)    oft heilen die erstaunlich gut sowas aus


----------



## strassenfest (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung*

......so ein Mist :shock, aber er hat schon sehr mitgenommen ausgesehen. Wusste auch nicht, dass Schwanzflossen nachwachsen. Das nächste Mal bin ich nun klüger, hoffentlich sehe ich das aber nicht wieder. Danke für die Hinweise


----------



## Moonlight (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung*

An einem Fisch wächst fast alles wieder nach, solange die Ansätze nicht verletzt ist.
Schuppen wachsen nach, wenn keine Verletzung der Schuppentasche vorliegt Flossen im Normalfall auch.

Dauert unter Umständen zwar bis zu 1 Jahr ... aber es wächst nach.

Mandy


----------



## Teich Tom (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung*

Hallo,

in meinem Teich haben sich auch 2 Goldis verletzt.
Der eine hatte einen Pilzbefall von den Kiemen bis zur Schwanzflosse.
Habe in versucht mit KMnO4 und Salzbädern zu behandeln, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Zum Schluss hatte er an der Rücken- und Schwanzflosse nicht einmal mehr Gräten.
Ich habe mich dann entschlossen in von seinen Qualen zu erlösen.  ich hoffe dies war die richtige Wahl und ihm gehts jetzt besser?!? 

Der 2. hat auf der rechten und linken Seite ein paar Schuppen verloren.
Einenn Pilz kann ich nicht ausmachen.
Fressen tut er nicht wirklich.
Meine Frage: Was soll ich mit diesem Fisch machen?
Zurück in den Teich und einen Pilz riskieren oder weider Einzelbad?

Lieben Dank!

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung*

Hey Thomas,

zu dem ersten Goldi ... also wenn schon die Gräten rausschauen, ist die Erlösung meiner Erachtens nach schon längst überfällig gewesen. Die einzige richtige Alternative!
Zu dem 2. Goldi ... hmmm, ein paar fehlende Schuppen sind eigentlich nicht die Ursache für sein "nicht fressen".
Was ist bei Dir ein Einzelbad? Salzbad oder eine seperate Hälterung?
Solange kein Pilz zu sehen ist ... erst mal entspannt bleiben 

Mandy


----------



## Teich Tom (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung*

Hi Mandy,

das mit den Gräten bezog sich nicht auf den Körper des Fisch´s, sodern auf die an/in der Flosse. Welche also kolplett weg waren.
Einzelbad heißt nur, dass er in einer separaten Wanne ist und nicht im Teich bei seinen Kollegen.

Daher noch einmal die Frage an alle:
Einelhaltung in einer Wanner oder wieder zurück in den Teich?

Danke!

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung*

Upsss, da hab ich wohl was überlesen 
Wie gesagt, Flossen wachsen in der Regel nach. Aber erlöst ist erlöst ... und mit dem Pilzbefall war es wahrscheinlich auch besser so.

Hol Dir doch mal das Koi Care im gut sortierten Zool- oder Aquaristkladen (gibts auch beim Holländer in der Teichabteilung).
Das ist weiß und dickflüssig. Mach bischen was auf die Stellen wo die Schuppen weg sind und dann setz ihn in den Teich.
In einer Wanne ohne Filter und Belüftung gehts ihm nicht gut. Es sei denn, Du hast einen Aquariumsfilter und noch eine Sprudelpumpe. Dann laß ihn während der Behandlung in der Wanne, aber ohne Sprudel definitiv nicht. 

Mandy


----------



## Teich Tom (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung*

Hi Mandy,

also natürlich habe ich ein Sprudelstein in der Wanne, möchte den Fisch ja nicht noch zusätzlich quälen und stressen.
Filter habe ich keinen dran, jedoch wechsle ich aller paar Tage das Wasser.
Da ich aber gelesen hab, dass das nachwachsen der Schuppen bis zu einem Jahr dauern kann, werde ich in wohl behandeln und kurze Zeit danach wieder in den Teich setzen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Goldfische - Verletzungen bei der Paarung*

Die Behandlung ist nur zum Anschupsen der Selbsheilungskräfte ... damit es nicht verpilzt.
Mehr nicht ...
Belasse ihn dann noch paar Tage im Bottich ... mach jeden Tag etwas von dem Koi Care drauf und wenn Du denkst, die Stellen sehen gut aus ... dann setz ihn in den Teich zurück. Aber achte bitte darauf, dass nix in die Kiemen läuft.

Schuppen dauern bei meinen Koi zw. 4 Wochen und 6Monaten ... je nachdem wie groß die Schuppe war und wo sie sich befand.
Die Schwanzflosse bei dem Goldi damals, die hat ein knappes Jahr gebraucht, bis sie wieder da und einsatzfähig war.

Mandy


----------

